# Missing my mom...



## rockon

My mother passed away a little while back.

Just sitting home watching Call the Mid Wife, her favorite show.

God, how do i stop the tears.


----------



## frusdil

I'm so sorry for your loss 

I lost my Dad 6 years ago and still cry all the time, I miss him terribly.

All I can say is to let the tears come, let them fall. There is nothing wrong with letting your feelings out and expressing your grief.

Real men DO cry xx


----------



## Violet28

Don't stop the tears, let them out. There is no one in your life who was like your mom, it's ok to miss her and cry about it. Experiencing the grief and not trying to avoid it is the healthy way to process it.


----------



## sunsetmist

What are some of your favorite memories of your mom? She must have been very special and how lucky you are. 

Sounds like her passing was rather recent. Are you going through the series of 'firsts'--Thanksgiving, Christmas, etc.? It is normal to react to special memories (or smells, or songs or foods) in emotional ways. Crying can be healthy. Do you have someone you can talk to or have you tried a program like Griefshare?

Do things that memorialize her--plant trees, release balloons, help others in her memory. Do your have spiritual beliefs that will help comfort you? I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## sokillme

rockon said:


> My mother passed away a little while back.
> 
> Just sitting home watching Call the Mid Wife, her favorite show.
> 
> God, how do i stop the tears.


Sorry.


----------



## jorgegene

I lost my mom last year too.

Think about her every day.


----------



## Oldtimer

Sorry for your loss, at 67 years of age “ Mom passed when I was 20” I still think of her. Of course there are triggers like the song “ Mom” by Garth Brooks which brought tears to my eyes. I broke down in front of my wife and told her I miss my Mom. It, of course had to be Mother’s Day lol. I take refuge in my beliefs and it’s my belief that she guides me now after the years I spent rebelling against myself and the person I should have been. Keep thinking, that the angel on your shoulder is Mom and I assure you your sadness won’t completely go away, but it will ease the pain. Praying for healing for those with losses.

Oldtimer

PS. Don’t stop the tears, I’m a tough old guy and the healing from the tears I shed was great therapy.


----------



## Diana7

My mum died suddenly aged 57, which was 32 years ago, I still miss her and get sad at times. There is no one like your mum.


----------



## Cynthia

rockon said:


> My mother passed away a little while back.
> 
> Just sitting home watching Call the Mid Wife, her favorite show.
> 
> God, how do i stop the tears.


Let them flow. It's part of the grieving process. 

I'm sorry for the loss of your mother. May you have peace in this time of sorrow.


----------



## 2ntnuf

Mum is a tough one. No doubt in my mind. It gets easier, but never fully goes away. My sister and I still talk about her. It's good therapy to talk of the memories. Nothing wrong with crying. I cried many times. I'm sorry you are hurting.


----------



## rockon

Thank you to all who responded and for the heartfelt condolences. 

My mom went in for a routine, minor surgical procedure 6 days ago and ended up in hospice. 

Now instead of celebrating her birthday I'll be at her funeral.


----------



## arbitrator

rockon said:


> Thank you to all who responded and for the heartfelt condolences.
> 
> My mom went in for a routine, minor surgical procedure 6 days ago and ended up in hospice.
> 
> Now instead of celebrating her birthday I'll be at her funeral.


*My thoughts and fervent prayers are with you and yours, @rockon ~ Please know that our Heavenly Father will not place an undue burden on your shoulders that you cannot bear!

Rest assured that your TAM Family will always be here for you, with open arms and a compassionate hug!*


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish

@rockon

I'm so sorry. It's so tough to lose someone close. Hang in there.


----------



## Tomara

I am truly sorry for your loss. I lost my mother a year and a half ago. This month I finally had to admit to myself I was severely depressed. I think about her every day. May you find some peace.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

